# Best sermon on covenant theology



## Weston Stoler (May 25, 2012)

I have a friend that is slowly slowly slowly going toward the reformed faith. He isn't necessarily even soteriologicaly reformed but he is getting their. He is studying hermanutics and wants a/some good sermon/s on covenant theology. Anyone got a good one?


----------



## GulfCoast Presbyterian (May 25, 2012)

Here is a giant bunch you can pick from: 

INDEX for Covenant Theology


----------

